# More Pinto Beans....YES



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 4, 2021)

My mixins. Also salt/pepper/bacon/bay leaf



















Now add the beans and broth.






simmer on low 2-3 hours until tender.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks good. Beans go well with about everything.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 4, 2021)

I made some last night too. An onion, a tomato, a little bit of diced loin ham/bacon, a little Tony's Creole butter (the injection stuff) and Slap Yo Momma, and a whole lot of fresh sage from the garden


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

Just need a nice slab of cornbread to go in there and this Mississippi boy would be in hog heaven!
JIm


----------



## ofelles (Jun 4, 2021)

Can't go wrong with that pot!
I have some left over pulled pork so it's red beans and rice tomorrow! 
BEANS  BEANS  BEANS  THE  MUSICAL/MAGICAL  FRUIT


----------



## motocrash (Jun 4, 2021)

Good looking beans as usual, pretty damn usual... I get these webinar notifications at work. Might just forward the next one to you


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 4, 2021)

Just can’t go wrong with pintos!! Big like


----------

